# Home rolled humic acid?



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with The Anderson's UltraMate SG? It is a soluble granule of 70% humic and fulvic acids, 14% potassium, and 6% sulfur. It is on clearance at AM Leonard, $70 for the equivalent of 7.5 gallons of 12% humic acid. I want to jump into the humic game but the price of N-Ext has me cautious and many of their products seem like slight variations of the same general mix. It seems to me that I could just add some kelp to Ultramate and have an RGS-like application or add molasses for an Air-8 type application.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I've never used the stuff, but it seems very popular. Feel free to write up a review if you pull the trigger on the UltraMate, I'm sure others would want to know.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

John Perry said his product was better since it wasn't dried and rehydrated. He didn't say why though. I haven't done research on it so I don't know. Before GCF was available in small quantities, I purchased the humic/fulvic/kelp blend from kelp4less (on sale... 1/4 the cost of RGS...). I mix it at .5 lbs for 1 gallon and use it at the 3 oz/M rate like the GCF RGS. I haven't run a trial to compare RGS vs the blend from kelp4less so I have no idea if one is better than the other.

As for air8, John said it was one of many steps to making their humic 12/RGS products. When making humic 12, they stop at one of the steps and bottle it as air8 before continuing with the rest to make humic 12/RGS. I don't think it has molasses. I think that is their dethach product.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

SJL,
You are correct, I misspoke. Air-8 has KOH, D-Thatch has molasses and RGS has kelp. I would love to try the N-Ext products, but they are 7 times the price. I ordered 24 pounds of UltraMate, so I will be trying it for a few years.
John Perry has a vested interest to say his products are better, and they may be. They are certainly more convenient, but I am cheap so I'm gonna give this a go. The thing that worries me the most is The Andersons discontinued this product for a reason. I am hoping it was because it was less profitable for them rather than less effective for the user.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> _John Perry said his product was better since it wasn't dried and rehydrated. _He didn't say why though. I haven't done research on it so I don't know. ... I haven't run a trial to compare RGS vs the blend from kelp4less so I have no idea if one is better than the other....


I saw him say that in one of his videos and give an explanation that made it sound like it *should* be better. But by how much, and is the expense worth it? A side by side would be insightful.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Miggity said:


> SJL,
> You are correct, I misspoke. Air-8 has KOH, D-Thatch has molasses and RGS has kelp. I would love to try the N-Ext products, but they are 7 times the price. I ordered 24 pounds of UltraMate, so I will be trying it for a few years.
> John Perry has a vested interest to say his products are better, and they may be. They are certainly more convenient, but I am cheap so I'm gonna give this a go. The thing that worries me the most is The Andersons discontinued this product for a reason. I am hoping it was because it was less profitable for them rather than less effective for the user.


Looks like a good product. Just missing the kelp if you wish to add that. Great price too!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Miggity said:


> Does anyone have any experience with The Anderson's UltraMate SG? It is a soluble granule of 70% humic and fulvic acids, 14% potassium, and 6% sulfur. It is on clearance at AM Leonard, $70 for the equivalent of 7.5 gallons of 12% humic acid. I want to jump into the humic game but the price of N-Ext has me cautious and many of their products seem like slight variations of the same general mix. It seems to me that I could just add some kelp to Ultramate and have an RGS-like application or add molasses for an Air-8 type application.


I use it. For purposes of amending salty and alkaline clay soil. It is being discontinued in name only. The new name for it is K-Mate SG. John Perry's products are liquids that have not been dehydrated and turned into wettable powders or soluble granules. I have no basis for comparison, however, application of the UltraMate SG at a total application rate of 11 lb per acre per season has had a positive effect on poorly drained and compaction prone clay soil. It aggregates the clay particles, managing the compaction and poor drainage.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I previously used the home made version and am trying his version this year. So far it is convenient, but the cost difference is pretty big so I am not sure it could have a big enough impact to warrant that price difference. Time will tell though, if by the end of the year I'm singing their tune you'll know it had an impact lol


----------

